# Beginner Camera: Nikon D3100 VS. Nikon D5000



## Jmbeebe0722 (Oct 26, 2010)

First, I would like to say hello. I am 16 years old, and just starting off in the DSLR world.

 I am looking to buy my first camera. I am torn between the D3100 and D5000. The video doesn't matter me, but I am not too familiar with the setting and heard the D3100 has a better guide mode. The D5000 cost $550, and the D3100 cost $650. Which would you recommend for a beginner?


----------



## Rosshole (Oct 26, 2010)

both are good cameras.


----------



## Geaux (Oct 26, 2010)

Guide mode is a waste ... I'm a beginner, and never used it once on my d3000.


----------



## Jmbeebe0722 (Oct 27, 2010)

I have decided on the D5000


----------

